# clear goggles needed for night skiing?



## tarponhead (Nov 6, 2009)

For night skiing, are clear goggles "required"? 

FWIW, I have a zeal photocromatics that are awesome during daytime conditions. Handles variable conditions great.

TIA


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2009)

i prefer no goggles at all.

if i need to wear them i prefer clear over yellow.  i have both but the yellow (for me) doesn't do a good job.  

i bought smith fuze goggles and extra lens, switch out as needed.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 6, 2009)

I only throw on the clear goggles at night if the snow's coming down hard or the guns are all at full blast.... especially for the guns. A face full of not quite yet frozen fake snow is a blinding experience at night.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Blue has pretty good lighting. I usually switch to a yellow lens.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2009)

You can get clear lenses for most goggles, but the persimmon lense on my Oakleys works just fine at night.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 6, 2009)

I use Scott Night Amplifier.  They are a greenish color and work awesome for night skiing.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like my bolles with yellow lenses, I bought a new pair for this year because I cracked the lens in a fall at Wa last winter.

-w


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 6, 2009)

the best lens for night skiing is clear.  Yellow, rose, persimmon, green, etc all filter out some amount of light...their VLT (visable light transmission) will range in the 60% and up...Oakley Hi-Intensity gets up to 81% but you're still filtering out some of the available light.  Only clear comes close to 100% VLT (smith states 98% due to the effect of the lens).  I can't understand how anyone can ski without goggles...if its 40 or below I have to use them or my eyes will water like crazy.  If you do a lot of night skiing or especially racing at night, a clear lens or dedicated clear goggle are a completely worthwhile investment.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 7, 2009)

If your having trouble finding clear lens try www.prolens.com or 1-800-pro-lens.


----------



## Clarkl23 (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree, I have to wear goggles all the time whether I'm wearing contacts or not.  I wear clear goggles at night racing at Wachusett.

Clark


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks all. While picking up the boys seasonal's yesterday I also picked up smith's with a clear lens for cheap $.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Thanks all. While picking up the boys seasonal's yesterday I also picked up smith's with a clear lens for cheap $.


Where and how much?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2009)

Still stand by a light yellow tint, in Smith's case, the Sensor lens is awesome. With halfway decent lighting, your eyes can adjust for 70% VLT, the increase in contrast I get with tint is well worth sacrificing a little light.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Where and how much?



Heinos, $35. See how long they last....


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 8, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Still stand by a light yellow tint, in Smith's case, the Sensor lens is awesome. With halfway decent lighting, your eyes can adjust for 70% VLT, the increase in contrast I get with tint is well worth sacrificing a little light.




I wear uber lenses when flats fishing and agree. But for skiing, I'm still a crappy skier so $ better spent elsewhere.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Heinos, $35. See how long they last....


I never make it there.  Just curious.  

I may order a clear lens for my goggles.  Then again, I said that last year also.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 8, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Still stand by a light yellow tint, in Smith's case, the Sensor lens is awesome. With halfway decent lighting, your eyes can adjust for 70% VLT, the increase in contrast I get with tint is well worth sacrificing a little light.



I agree that the sensor lens is awesome, IMO the best all around lens for early to mid season eastern skiing there is...and the best lens on a snow day, flat light, etc.  BUT, for night skiing the sensor doesn't work as well for me as clear.  I used to buy ~500K worth of goggles and shades from smith, I've got a quiver of goggles that is slightly obscene despite having given dozens away to friends and family...and I've spent almost as much time "testing" lenses as I have testing skis...for me, and in my experience, clear is the best option for night time.  But different tints work better for different folks...rose base and brown based lenses have always worked better for me than green or grey based lenses for example.  

So, the caveat, as Mondeo brings up the sensor; if you don't already have a smith sensor lens (fuse is a great option and less$$$ than the phenom/prodigy, etc) buy a sensor lens before you buy a clear and you'll have a killer all around lens that will work very well at night too...but if you've already got a smith sensor or can handle buying two lens/frame sets, buy a clear for night time.  And for petes sake, take care of your goggles...store them in the bag, only use the bag or lens cleaning cloths to clean them...never use a paper towel or napkin...as long as you're warm, comfortable, and can see well, you can handle any conditions that a day or night on the hill is going to throw at you.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> So, the caveat, as Mondeo brings up the sensor; if you don't already have a smith sensor lens (fuse is a great option and less$$$ than the phenom/prodigy, etc) buy a sensor lens before you buy a clear and you'll have a killer all around lens that will work very well at night too...but if you've already got a smith sensor or can handle buying two lens/frame sets, buy a clear for night time.  And for petes sake, take care of your goggles...store them in the bag, only use the bag or lens cleaning cloths to clean them...never use a paper towel or napkin...as long as you're warm, comfortable, and can see well, you can handle any conditions that a day or night on the hill is going to throw at you.


Any differences between the Sensor Mirror vs. Gold Sensor Mirror?

http://www.prolens.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_39&products_id=176


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2009)

Clarkl23 said:


> I agree, I have to wear goggles all the time whether I'm wearing contacts or not.  I wear clear goggles at night racing at Wachusett.
> 
> Clark



What night do you race? Thursdays my night.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I never make it there.  Just curious.
> 
> I may order a clear lens for my goggles.  Then again, I said that last year also.



If I end up at the mighty Blue for an evening when I'm down in Philly at Comcast, I might try some Smith clear lenses.   I haven't been night skiing in years.   I raced beer league at Gunstock in 2002 and that was the last time I've skied at night.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Any differences between the Sensor Mirror vs. Gold Sensor Mirror?
> 
> http://www.prolens.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_39&products_id=176



for my eyes, the standard/blue sensor works better...its the same base rose lens and same VLT but the gold sensor has more of an amber tint overall and IMO doesn't provide as much contrast in lower light conditions.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> for my eyes, the standard/blue sensor works better...its the same base rose lens and same VLT but the gold sensor has more of an amber tint overall and IMO doesn't provide as much contrast in lower light conditions.



I use yellow when the light is really lousy and the sensor mirror as my normal east coast midwinter everyday lens.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 9, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> For night skiing, are clear goggles "required"?
> 
> FWIW, I have a zeal photocromatics that are awesome during daytime conditions. Handles variable conditions great.
> 
> TIA



Clear goggles for me, but only because I wear contacts.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 9, 2009)

also a big fan of the smith sensor blue mirror for all around use. i keep looking for a cheap clear pair as it seems every year my night vision gets worse, what a drag t is getting old....


----------



## Sky (Nov 11, 2009)

I just scored a pair of Native goggles from a rep.  They come with two different lenses.  Swapping them out took me a little studying of the instructions...but it works reallt well/quickly.

One lens is darker (and polarized)...the other is lighter, but not clear (or yellow).

I bought the Seige model

http://www.nativeyewear.com/eyewear/goggles/list

I can connect you to the rep if you're interested.....$60

As for wearing contacts with goggles.....I have a nice pair of Carreras and tried wearing contacts with a year or so ago....ooof.  One lens dried up and popped out.  I can "see" ok w/o them.  I just can't "read" w/o them.  So I opt to go neked-eyed till it's time to order food in the lodge.  I'll see if it's any different with the Natives.


----------

